# NOT Saved: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD103.html to see Dreyfuss, handsome adult blk/tan, striking face


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*



















DREYFUSS* 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 08-5855 
Frederick County Animal Control, Frederick, MD 

Please call the shelter to check on the availability of any animal at (301) 600-1546. Animal visiting hours are as follows:


Mon, Tue, and Fri: 10:00am-5:00pm
Wed and Thu: 10:00am-8:00pm (our late evening hours)
Sat: 10:00am-4:00pm


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

This is not *URGENT*. Mods - could you please move this to non urgent?

And I believe he was sent out to rescue yesterday afternoon. 

Why would you post him as urgent? Did someone at the shelter specifically tell you he was scheduled to be PTS?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

I know this shelter. They can and do euthanize if they get a sudden intake of animals. It happened with an adoptable Jindo not long ago. Status of an animal there can change in a matter of days.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Called this morning and left message for AC officer re whetjer Dreyfus was rescued.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Spoke with the shelter this afternoon, Dreyfus HAS NOT been rescued. He has an app on him; they will be coming to meet him on Saturday, July 5. If they do not take him, he's only safe as long as there is room; again, this can change in a matter of one day.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Dogsaver - you list every dog as urgent. This dog has an app on him as you say. Give the shelter a chance to do their job and not overburden the rescues with all your crying wolf!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Here's a direct link to his PF:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11210097


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Chill out! How I am preventing the shelter from doing their job? I'm simply keeping him on the site with current info as to his status. He was not rescued as previously stated; the shelter returned my call and said there were no rescues pending but a family coming to SEE him on Saturday, NOT pick him up. If someone interested in him happens to see his thread and decides to check back with the shelter on Saturday on his status, then the Board is accomplishing its mission. If you state on his thread he is rescued or will be rescued within days, potential adopters skip over him and then his rescue/adoption falls thru, what good is that? That is exactly what happened with a Shiba at Frederick Co several months ago, they said a rescue was getting him, it fell thru, the shelter got full and and a perfectly adoptable dog was PTS because they ran out of time.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

The shelter doesn't tell some anonymous caller which animals are going out to rescue, I overheard that yesterday and it is because of boards like this one. They do not have time to field calls from a bunch of people who are just calling so they can post on the internet. As a matter of fact, they require that one ask permission to crosspost animals from Petfinder because they have trouble with lots of unnecessary calls.

No one 'picks up' the dogs as if they were shopping. They have interviews and are approved or not. 

You are making the urgent section ineffective by posting every single GSD on petfinder here. If you don't know for sure there is a PTS date, then you should put them under non-urgent. 

Myself and some employees and other volunteers there keep an eye on the GSDs and make sure they get out to rescue if one is willing to take them or posted here if they need it. 

I don't see how you can be getting better/more information than me when I am a long time volunteer there and they do not inform the public of which animal is PTS after the fact versus adopted or not. So I don't know who you're talking to.

The shelter IS full as are most shelters and rescues before a holiday. 

My point is there is an Urgent section and a non-Urgent section for a reason but I guess you make the new rules here now.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

There is very rarely a pts date on a dog....

we have to go by....if it's a high kill shelter or not.....based on experience...word of mouth...what they print on their website...etc

......then do the best we can.......


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Well I do their website and update Petfinder listings, so you can go by the info that I have. This dog has an app and backup rescue options. I will be there tomorrow (for the 4th time this week) and will find out if he goes home tomorrow and if not, then I will let you know.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Great .... it's very rare...and extremely helpful... that we get the inside scoop from one of our members......









Glad you stated what you do there...so we will look to you for updates on the gsd's that need help there......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

btw - I see you yourself strongheart posted two gsd's from this very same shelter stating this.....

"The shelter is full right now with dogs and time is of the essence. The kennel manager position is in transition and the outgoing one is rescue-friendly while the incoming one is not - in fact, he pretty much blew me off like the whole thing was none of my GD business and said he had other things to do. Must be nice to talk to unpaid volunteers like that who donate all their time to help save the animals."


so....what is the scoop on this shelter?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Those dogs were labeled potentially dangerous and were not but were going to be put down anyway unless given another chance by the ACOs, which they got.

The shelter is full and lots of dogs have already been put down. But they will put down intact dogs before a neutered PB one because they've already invested some money in the intact one and PBs have a better chance of getting adopted/out to rescue.

Myself and several others there keep an eye on the GSDs, as I've said and in the future, I will make videos of the GSDs too. I've done that for some other dogs as well but can't do it for them all. 

If Dreyfus doesn't get adopted tomorrow, I will make a video of him and post it to his Petfinder listing. The videos bring a lot more hits than without. But I feel he will be going home tomorrow as when an app. is taken on an animal, they try their best to make known any concerns there might be for the applicant with that particular dog ahead of time so the app. isn't a waste of time.

And yesterday was crazy there! Lots of adoptions and lots of apps coming in. Unfortunately, lots of dumped animals came in too, it kept me there for 5 hours. 

When the shelter is overcrowded, they may put down dogs in quarantine almost just because they're in there so they can put incoming ones in there. That's why those two LH GSDs were in particular danger, because they were in there for a reason and the shelter was getting to overflow.

Anyway, I will ask the person who is the GSD guardian angel there to alert me to incoming GSDs so I can make videos of them. 

Dreyfus is such a looker! I think he will be going home tomorrow  I'll keep ya posted!

BTW I might put his photo on the bar here instead of the current GSD pic there cuz D. is so handsome!

http://petfinder.com/shelters/MD103.html


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Okay guys let's keep the bickering out of these threads. Urgent dogs don't have the extra time for internal disputes. It would be better to have such discussions via PM.

Everyone should be careful when posting into "Urgent". Please read the description of what this means if you are unsure.


Strongheart, based on your internal knowledge I am going to move this boy into Non-urgent.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick. MD - Dreyfuss M Blk/tan*

Dreyfus went home today with a lovely family and he is such a lovely boy. Why on Earth he was a stray I can't imagine but he is no longer.

I also spoke with the office manager, who keeps an eye on the GSDs there cuz she has one, and she will let me know when one comes in to post here under non-urgent and I will make a little video for their PF listing.

She automatically calls one of the local rescues, whom I also know and chat with often, and alerts them too. 

There are 2 other GSDs in there now going out to rescue next week.

So the GSDs are safe there.

However, we are overflowing with pitties...and cats...and bunnies...and hamsters..birds...and even some turtles :-( 7-4 is the biggest dump day of the year.

Sigh.


----------

